# Come One! Come All! Try to read this tattoo!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, a friend at the barn just got a TB gelding, her very first horse ever. She's young, pre-teens and wants to know her horses history...his real name, age, yadda yadda...so I said I'd help.

I took a pic last night, sorta blurry......but can anyone make out any numbers here? I went onto the AJC website and punched in numbers and none of the horses that came up, matched his description at all.

Here is his tattoo:










And here is his description:

Bay, black mane and tail, black points. Only white on him is....

On his hind right leg:










And his star:











I definately see a 7 in there......


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

1374......??

I can't really tell.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Looks like 8749


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Or I do see what smrobs does... 13749?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OK - so cool that you can alter the picture like that Amarea!

I tried the numbers both you ladies gave me - with no luck. Smrobs, I get "no horse is registered under this number". I have tried 1874....no luck, and I tried 1374, with no luck.

Maybe, the guestamate of his age is incorrect. His new Mom said that he is 12.....but that could be incorrect. *sigh* 

This is frustrating!

I definately see a 7 - but I don't know what the number is after the 7. Maybe a 4, but maybe the last number is a 4. I ........harumph........I'm tired! lol.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

WAIT!!! HOLD YOUR HORSES! LOL.....no pun intended...ok - I did punch in the "tattoo" again...

I punched in B13794...and I got a hit:


https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=tattooIdServicesAction


mmmm - but it is a no go because the description does not match him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmmm. 43748?

I don't know how many numbers are supposed to be in a tattoo. Are there sometimes letters included too?

ETA: I guess we posted at the same time. The link just takes me to the log-in page but I hope you found him.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I missed the "1" until someone else pointed it out. I agree with "374" in the middle. And I see an "8" at the end. 

"13748" ???

ETA: oops.. took me too long to post. *grins*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OH! SORRY! I forgot you have to register to interact with the AJC website.....pjhtphthpt.

It says:

Horse name: Red Heads Bay
Tattoo: B1379
Year Of Birth: 1998
Dam Name: No Cold War
Sex: Gelding

But the description does not match.

Let me try B13748 if I haven't already....

Ok, I got a bay gelding named The Great Johnuek , born in 1998 - but the description does not match.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmmm... 19748?

Don't you wish real life was like TV and you could just hit a button on the computer and the photo would magically be crystal clear? Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OK...tried B19748 and I got a mare....lol. 


I know! Frustrating Amba! Thanks for trying though.

*A BIG THANK YOU to everyone who has tried, greatly appreciated, honestly!*

Where's my Easy Button??


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

So there is supposed to be a letter(depending on his birth year) and then five numbers?

The first mark kind of seems like it could be either an I or an A...
I = 2005
A = 1997

After that maybe a 9744??
 This is very interesting! I didn't know anything about TB tattoos before this.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh! Thank you for that! Let me try those, greatly appreciated!!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Do you just want us to keep throwing out different combinations? haha


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> Do you just want us to keep throwing out different combinations? haha


lol
I'm on the edge of my seat! I hope she finds the answer soon!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok 

A13748 = a mare
I13748 = a Grey or Roan
I18749 = a mare
A18749 = non existant


Insert "Bang head on wall" here....


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL guys!!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

13749
13748
12748
12735


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

12795
blur your eyes and see what pops up.... on the original photo


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

18795 try it


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

does anyone have pictures of clear tatoos?


----------



## kythonic (Oct 27, 2010)

Did a little fiddling of my own?

12748??

A2748??


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Lol, I just had some fun with it. Here are some more combos to try.

P1(9,7,2,4)74(4,5,7,8,9)

Here are tips from the jockey club on reading a faded tattoo


Use a cloth to blot the lip to reduce shine and massage the area.
Take the horse into a dim area and shine a flashlight, blacklight, or colored LED light on the tattoo from below the lip, then try the light at different angles.
Take a digital picture of the tattoo and enhance the contrast. *Note:* Do not use a flash and take the picture on an overcast day or out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok. I only see 5 'digits' total and the jockey club webpage's "tattoo reading tips" says: _Thoroughbred tattoo is *a letter followed by four or five numbers.* The letter represents the year of foaling (see chart). *Note:* In tattoos that contain five numbers after the letter, the first number will be from zero to five. _ sooo... IF there's only 4 numbers after the letter than the first number is over 5.
Maybe I-8798 ???


ETA: lol - maybe we all need to register with the site and keep punching in letter/number combos until one of us gets it.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Reiterin said:


> Ok. I only see 5 'digits' total and the jockey club webpage's "tattoo reading tips" says: _Thoroughbred tattoo is *a letter followed by four or five numbers.* The letter represents the year of foaling (see chart). *Note:* In tattoos that contain five numbers after the letter, the first number will be from zero to five. _sooo... IF there's only 4 numbers after the letter than the first number is over 5.
> Maybe I-8798 ???


Correct, the first diget in a TB tat will be a letter. I'm awful at these things, sorry! Just wanted to confirm this. Good luck!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I2748 is my first guess.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol- ok ok ok ......I decided to send the photographs to the AJC personally...so lets see what they respond with..

BUT - try to read Nelson's tattoo..........I am curious to know what you guys get. Now, keep in mind, I already know the letter and the numbers, but lets see if you can get it


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I8745
I8752
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry guys! I didn't see everyone's recent posts! Let me try all the combinations you got!

Thanks so much for taking the time out to assist me! *HUGS*


----------



## kythonic (Oct 27, 2010)

Has age been posted? 
Approx age might help-
1997 = A
2005 = I


I really want to find out now!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

uh oh.. a test... this is sure to prove me wrong on guesses at the other tat.

Nelson's tattoo: B-76?5


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

19745?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, I tried:

I-8798 = non existant
I8745 = horse that does not match description
I2748 = non existant


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Has age been posted?
> Approx age might help-
> 1997 = A
> 2005 = I
> ...


The owner thinks he is 12. So it would be a B


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh - and Nelson's tattoo....starts with an S


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Oh - and Nelson's tattoo....starts with an S


oops.. I was wrong already!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

19745?

Ok - tried this with A, B and I - and no match was found, with the using of the description of the TB gelding.


----------



## kythonic (Oct 27, 2010)

Any chance this is it??

Horse Name: Early Time Diamond
Tattoo: B27485
Year of Birth:1998
Dam Name: Old Time Gal
Color: Dark Bay or Brown
Sex: Horse

Don't know if the markings match- How do you look that up?

EDIT: says here: Small star. Right hind: pastern white, extending to ankle in back. Median cowlick above eye level in star.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

So many people are watching this thread..... what is the answer???


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

The horse has a cowlick above the eye level star.................


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Well...? did we find the answer? how am I supposed to sleep tonight, not knowing?!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

B12798?


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

kythonic said:


> Any chance this is it??
> 
> Horse Name: Early Time Diamond
> Tattoo: B27485
> ...


Is that from the registration or are you listing what you saw in the picture of the horses head and body? Cause they match


----------



## kythonic (Oct 27, 2010)

JekkaLynn said:


> Is that from the registration or are you listing what you saw in the picture of the horses head and body? Cause they match


That's what came up on the JC site as the only matching hit for the search.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG! Did someone find him for me?!?! WOOT WOOT!!!

LOL - Love how it says Sex: Horse

lol!

Thank you thank you thank you! Let me check it out


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, that very well could be the horse! Maybe! I have to wait and see what AJC responds with....if they do.

Do you think the 7 is in the wrong place though? The description matches, which is awesome, and I am going to keep my fingers crossed that this is him!

*Thank you for your hard work and your dedication to helping me everyone! Very appreciated!!!! *


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> OMG! Did someone find him for me?!?! WOOT WOOT!!!
> 
> LOL - Love how it says Sex: Horse
> 
> ...


i am pretty sure that when it says the sex is a horse that means stallion. i think, dont quote me on that haha. some registeries use that term


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well pooh...the AJC resonded, appologizing but the tattoo is too faded to decipher. Which is WTF, because they deciphered Nelson's with no problem! And I would like to assume, that Nelson's tattoo is much harder to read, than Conners is. :/

Bah...oh well. It's ok because I have phenom tattoo readers here!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Maybe try some more pics and I will edit them and see what I can find?


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

*MIEventer*, is it hard to touch that horse's lip? It looks like the lens is focused behind the horse's lip, and there's motion blur, so if it's at all possible to get a clearer picture, I think that might really be the trick.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now that I know everyone on here is so good at reading tattoos, I may try to get a picture of Flipper's one of these days. I just found out he has a tattoo like a month ago but he is kinda twitchy about his lips being touched.

MIE, since you have a membership to the registry or whatever, I may hit you up for info (providing it doesn't cost you anything to look numbers up).


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Who's wearin' the South Haven shirt, and do you guys ever make it down to Derbyshire in Stevensville?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

well phooey! we still don't have definitive answer? =(


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I see 19744 or 19749


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

smrobs, the site is free to look up. I found a few that I thought might fit but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you tried 2749?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> *MIEventer, is it hard to touch that horse's lip? It looks like the lens is focused behind the horse's lip, and there's motion blur, so if it's at all possible to get a clearer picture, I think that might really be the trick.
> *




Yeah, I think you are right. It is blurry isn't it. I will try another couple of shots today, I am heading out to the barn and will try to get a shot more clear. Thanks for your suggestion!



> MIE, since you have a membership to the registry or whatever, I may hit you up for info (providing it doesn't cost you anything to look numbers up).


Smrobs - I absolutely would love to do that for you! Just let me know  As already stated, it is free to sign up with the AJC, no cost at all. And I do find them very helpful. When I could not, for the life of me, find Nelson nor read his tattoo - they did it all for me via E-mail. 

I am more than happy to help you out.



> Who's wearin' the South Haven shirt, and do you guys ever make it down to Derbyshire in Stevensville?


That's the owner of the TB gelding that is the discussion of this thread. No - no derbyshire, it's a joke. Competed there once, will never ride there again. That's how it usually goes, one competes there once, realizes what a joke it is, and will never go there againa. It's a great place for absolutely beginners and horses who are just venturing into the sport - but other than that, I wont waste my money on that place. 



> I see 19744 or 19749





> Have you tried 2749?


Thanks! let me try these!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok -

B19744 = no horse matches your criteria
B19749 = same as above
B2749 = repeat

*blows hair out of face while mumbling profanities* lol

I'll try to get clearer pictures today, as suggested and then we can see what we can come up with.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> That's the owner of the TB gelding that is the discussion of this thread. No - no derbyshire, it's a joke. Competed there once, will never ride there again. That's how it usually goes, one competes there once, realizes what a joke it is, and will never go there againa. It's a great place for absolutely beginners and horses who are just venturing into the sport - but other than that, I wont waste my money on that place.


LOL!! I'm not a hunter jumper at all - been there once, not impressed, but they think they're pretty big stuff. Had to get an outside opinion bc like I said, this girl ... not a hunter jumper/eventer. LOL!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't aware that Derbyshire did Hunter/Jumper stuff - I thought it was just Eventing. I'm an Eventer.


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

What about I29748


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, tried it! Thanks for your help though - but I got the same response as the others.

"Horse does not match your criteria"

I am punching in the letter and the numbers as suggested. Then I select "Bay" and "Gelding" and then "Yes, this horse has white marks on its body" and "Star" and "hind right leg"

Then I click on "sumbit"

*pffft* stupid stupid!


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Haha it's like trying to unlock a code 

I showed my sister & she saw 13795 

Is it meant to have a letter at the start or not? sorry if this has been said before:-|


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, there has to be a letter. The letter signifies what year the horse was born.

I assume it is a B, because the owner says he is 12, so that would mean he was born in 1998 = B.

So I've been putting a B first, but others suggested an I or an A. I try those letters as well, with no luck.

I'll try your sisters suggestion.....


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope...*sigh*

I tried the numbers with A, I and B - no horses match criteria


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I get this horse...
https://www.equineline.com/registry.cfm?page=tattooIdServicesAction
Irregular bordered star. Right hind: pastern white, extending on ankle in back. Cowlick slightly to left above eye level. 

Think it's him?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

whoops... the link won't work
Horse name "Black Rainbow" 
Tat : B12741
YOB - 1998
Dam : Icy Time
Color : Bay
Sex: Gelding


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh! That could be him Unicorn! Good work


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

there is also a 
Name : Silent Chill
Tat : J27467
but that would make him only 4... year of birth 2006, so not likely I guess

Irregular star, slightly curved and open on bottom. Right hind: coronet and part of pastern white, lower on outside, extending to ankle in back. Median cowlick at eye level.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, he is definately not 4. lol.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

12749 maybe?
The more you look at it, the more the numbers seem to change. LOL.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer - yes, they do some hunter/jumper & training level dressage tests, but ... I went bc I knew some people and they wanted me to take pics of their kid. From what I understand, their eventing course has gotten better lol.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

hey ive tryed to change my point of thought and i seems to be able to see a B by the persons left hand in which case would leave 5 numbers..... someone stated _*Note:* In tattoos that contain five numbers after the letter, the first number will be from zero to five. and the 1st number i see is a 1 so these are my sugestions....
B18748
B18743
B19748
B19743
lets see if we can figure this out hahah 
Good luck!
_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Ugh, I went through this with my TB gelding, talk about a pain in the butt!

Thankfully an old friend of mine now works at the JC, and came to look at Rocket while she was in town. She took one glance at it and knew what it was after I had spent weeks trying to figure it out!!!

Hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## sarahr (Nov 8, 2010)

Suggest you post this query (along with as much information as you have regarding age, markings, whorls on the forehead, etc.) over on the Chronicle of the Horse Racing forum. There are some people there who are magicians with TB tattoos. They help people decipher toughies all the time. Good luck, your guy is a cutie!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I cant read it at all. What breed is he?


----------

